# iPhoto Film Roll and file naming question



## heathpitts (Oct 31, 2002)

I searched for this before I posted but couldn't exactly find my answer.

When I import pictures from my camera using my sandisk memory card reader in gives the film roll a name like roll 26 date etc. and every pic a name like roll 26 - 1.

I can change the name of the film roll but all the pictures keep the name of the film roll.  

My question is this: how can I change the name of the film roll befor I import the pictures or how can I change the names of the film roll and all the pics quickly after I have imported them?

Heath Pitts
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
www.heathpitts.com
heath@heathpitts.com
AIM: dheathpitts
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nevermind I figured it out. Thanks Guys


----------

